
K-Pop: A Silicon Valley Understanding of Why It’s So Good - lunaru
https://betterthansure.com/k-pop-a-silicon-valley-understanding-of-why-its-so-good-184ba8441639
======
hw
Do K-pop artists also get 'equity', much like startups? I'm curious as to how
they are compensated, if it's at all different from the music industry in
general.

